# Exercise in hot weather



## Pine Marten (Jul 2, 2018)

I really feel I need to do a workout today, but it is so hot. What do y'all do in the heat, cut down on exercise, take it easier or what....?


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> I really feel I need to do a workout today, but it is so hot. What do y'all do in the heat, cut down on exercise, take it easier or what....?


A good walk at a reasonable pace for me PM.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 2, 2018)

Hmm, I've just been out in the garden and it's far too hot for me, Bubbsie, but I've got something to check in my docs and pictures for a friend so I'm on the pc with a lovely fan blowing and curtains drawn   so I'll stay here for a bit


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 2, 2018)

Well I take it a bit easier, it's so flippin' hot!  I'm with @Bubbsie on the walking. I try and go in the evening or morning when it's a bit cooler...or probably more appropriate to say less hot! Just good to keep moving. good idea with the fan, think I'll go and dig ours out


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 2, 2018)

I have either been running early in the mornings or much later in the evening,  but I am struggling at the moment even at those times of the day.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 2, 2018)

I can't do it in this heat, however, I'm taking the girls to the local sports centre later to play indoor tennis in an air conditioned gym


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> Hmm, I've just been out in the garden and it's far too hot for me, Bubbsie, but I've got something to check in my docs and pictures for a friend so I'm on the pc with a lovely fan blowing and curtains drawn   so I'll stay here for a bit


Well when I say a reasonable pace in this weather I mean at my pace...TBH honest I've been so busy this morning with stuff in the garden...in the house...stripped the beds I'm not sure I need to get out walking today...but may try later when it's cooler.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Well I take it a bit easier, it's so flippin' hot!  I'm with @Bubbsie on the walking. I try and go in the evening or morning when it's a bit cooler...or probably more appropriate to say less hot! Just good to keep moving. good idea with the fan, think I'll go and dig ours out


I haven't been yet Lisa...kept myself busy in the house...some vigorous housework...then a sit down with some water & a look into the forum...I have the gardens door open & with the kitchen window open there is a fabulous breeze blowing through...I'm likely to go out later when it's cooler...but it's too hot ATM.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 2, 2018)

Sounds exactly like my day so far...although even the breeze blowing through is warm.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 2, 2018)

I do gardening but not as much. My Exercise Bike sessions I still try to do but not always as long.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Well when I say a reasonable pace in this weather I mean at my pace...TBH honest I've been so busy this morning with stuff in the garden...in the house...stripped the beds I'm not sure I need to get out walking today...but may try later when it's cooler.


Yes, although I'm on the pc now I've also done some washing, cleaned the toilet (a bit) and stripped & remade the bed, so I don't feel too bad about not working out


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Sounds exactly like my day so far...although even the breeze blowing through is warm.


We do get a good breeze here Lisa...but we keep the kitchen blind drawn...a great breeze but being semi rural you have to otherwise the flies love to come in & keep us company.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> I have either been running early in the mornings or much later in the evening,  but I am struggling at the moment even at those times of the day.


Lorraine I am so impressed by your running...I would love to try it but with two dodgy knees I'm not sure it a goer for me...I am struggling to walk for any length of time in this weather...just too hot for me...even in the evening when it's a little cooler!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 2, 2018)

Gosh, @Grannylorraine, I'm impressed too, though like Bubbsie I have dodgy knees so I won't be joining you !

Still, Mr Marten has ventured out into the heat to go to the post office, and do other bits & pieces, so emboldened by y'all I've just done a half hour of toning exercise - good stretching rather than heavy stuff. So I feel less guilty....


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> Gosh, @Grannylorraine, I'm impressed too, though like Bubbsie I have dodgy knees so I won't be joining you !
> 
> Still, Mr Marten has ventured out into the heat to go to the post office, and do other bits & pieces, so emboldened by y'all I've just done a half hour of toning exercise - good stretching rather than heavy stuff. So I feel less guilty....


Ooh no PM...now I'm feeling guilty...although I have swept the floors (the kitchen floor is the original one & does not respond to the vacuum ) and done more garden bits & pieces...I am watching the football...does that count?


----------



## christophe (Jul 2, 2018)

I find that the heat kind of frees up my muscles and joints so even though it is hot, it is a good time to exercise.. it is a good idea to back off a little from intense cardio and go for stuff that uses your body to it's full extent of reach and with some weight for resistance. The idea is to move like on a rowing machine perhaps, from a compact position to just stretched.. say, picking up a box from the floor and putting on the highest shelf.. from the lowest press-up position to arms fully extended, squatting  with arms into chest to full standing with arms out to the sides..  that kind of thing.
Think long slow strong movements, the heat won't build up but your heart has to work a fair bit!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2018)

christophe said:


> I find that the heat kind of frees up my muscles and joints so even though it is hot, it is a good time to exercise.. it is a good idea to back off a little from intense cardio and go for stuff that uses your body to it's full extent of reach and with some weight for resistance. The idea is to move like on a rowing machine perhaps, from a compact position to just stretched.. say, picking up a box from the floor and putting on the highest shelf.. from the lowest press-up position to arms fully extended, squatting  with arms into chest to full standing with arms out to the sides..  that kind of thing.
> Think long slow strong movements, the heat won't build up but your heart has to work a fair bit!


Well I'm pleased to hear that Christophe...I've just wiped down the kitchen cabinets...from top to bottom...weight resistance an all... I was standing up & there's a lot of weight resistance when I have to do that


----------



## christophe (Jul 2, 2018)

There you go! I always thought that the best weight to move was body weight, there is probably some book telling everyone to go into a controlled environment and swing special weights around.. celeb endorsed and only ££££ to play..
Nobody says wait till it gets hot and clean up the kitchen!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2018)

christophe said:


> There you go! I always thought that the best weight to move was body weight, there is probably some book telling everyone to go into a controlled environment and swing special weights around.. celeb endorsed and only ££££ to play..
> Nobody says wait till it gets hot and clean up the kitchen!


I'm copyrighting that Christophe...just saying...I'm rich I tell you...I'm rich


----------



## christophe (Jul 2, 2018)

Now you can pay someone else to clean while you watch tv.. some fitness regime that is!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 2, 2018)

Now I'm exercising my laughter muscles, reading all these comments!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> Now I'm exercising my laughter muscles, reading all these comments!


That's good PM...laughing is still carb free...I managed twenty minutes on the exercise bike...then straight in the shower


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Well when I say a reasonable pace in this weather I mean at my pace...TBH honest I've been so busy this morning with stuff in the garden...in the house...stripped the beds I'm not sure I need to get out walking today...but may try later when it's cooler.


You are not daft


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 2, 2018)

Just back from walk round village, the air is lovely out now...quite a few people out there with the same thought... a few flying creatures too


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 2, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Just back from walk round village, the air is lovely out now...quite a few people out there with the same thought... a few flying creatures too


Lots of not so daft people out ? Good for you Lisa 66.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 7, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> Now I'm exercising my laughter muscles, reading all these comments!


I like a good Laugh Pine  Martin


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 7, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I like a good Laugh Pine  Martin


.....so do I HOBIE


----------

